# A little more on 2006 Releases !



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi all

Word is out, that the following smokes will be introduced in 2006.

1) Partagàs Culebras (vitola culebra) in confezione da 3.

2) Punch Super-Robustos ( vitola super-robusto) in cabinet da 25 e 50.

3) Ramon Allones Estupendos ( vitola Julieta) in cabinet da 25 e 50.

4) Por Larrañaga, ( vitola non ancora nota), scatola da 25.

5) Bolivar Libertador ( vitola Sublime) in cabinet da 10 e 50.

6) Bolivar Colosales ( vitola Dobles) in scatola da 25.

7) Juàn Lopez Obùs da 10 e 25

8) Los Tres Romeos tubos 1 2 3.

9) Bolivar Gold Medal

source: www.elmundosecreto.com

Its in Italian but you can clearly see the cigar brands.

Seen on another Forum. I can understand some of it. But it looks like these are the 2006 releases.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like some old fav's returning and some new goodies to sample...
Ya made me ruin the damn keyboard Richard....drooled all over it
I mean really...a Boli Sublime can't wait


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Number 5 gives me wood.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Number 5 gives me wood.


HHHMMMM !!!! That is for the XX Forum. We are on cigars here. :r

I know I cant wait for the releases !


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i can only hope and pray that the por loranga is a hand made.

Oh how it still pains my soul to see the pc go,
but if this new cigar was a hand made the pain could be smoked away with this new vitola hahaha.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> i can only hope and pray that the por loranga is a hand made.
> 
> Oh how it still pains my soul to see the pc go,
> but if this new cigar was a hand made the pain could be smoked away with this new vitola hahaha.


Thats the crack in those cigars that kills the pain Blake, not the tobacco lol
Or was it opium


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Number 5 gives me wood.


:tpd:

theres something wrong with you if it doesnt


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Count me in for a box of those Bolivars!

Now I just need to find the money to buy a few boxes of those Gold Medals.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Thats the crack in those cigars that kills the pain Blake, not the tobacco lol
> Or was it opium


it's one of those i think
either way i'm addicted


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Some real interesting ones, I call all the Juàn Lopez Obùs da 10 e 25. Finally, the Partagàs Culebras (vitola culebra) in confezione da 3 is back. I miss those. Great cigar to split with two buddies...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, the Parti Culebra and all the new Boli's got me pretty excited.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ooouuu...Boli Gold Medals...drool...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Now, if I can only translate. Hmm, someone help me here.*



RPB67 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Word is out, that the following smokes will be introduced in 2006.
> 
> ...


P.S. Gotta admit, I had heard about some of the large gauge vitolas as long as a few months back. CAn't wait.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like an exciting year ahead. I am really pissed about the Gold Medals though. No more "limited (bullshit) releases" for me.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Ive got to try some of these Por Larrañagas 
still cant find a single PC but Ive heard they are great

E


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

other than the gold medals...any of them less than a 1000 ring guage.

3 new bolivars and only one a decent ring(the old ...new release at that)...how sad. 

sorry guys but i just cant get excited about anything on the list(gm's excepted).

derrek


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

dvickery said:


> other than the gold medals...any of them less than a 1000 ring guage.
> 
> 3 new bolivars and only one a decent ring(the old ...new release at that)...how sad.
> 
> ...


i'd like to get excited, but the link - www.elmundosecreto.com - doesn't appear to be working?!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> i can only hope and pray that the por loranga is a hand made.
> 
> Oh how it still pains my soul to see the pc go,
> but if this new cigar was a hand made the pain could be smoked away with this new vitola hahaha.


As I understand it, the PLPC is not going away at all. I have also heard talk of PCC (the pacific distributor) getting some this year as well, so they may be more readily found soon. 

As for the new releases, while the Boli sublimes sound intriguing, and the GM (if they're at all up to the standards of the $$ SR) will definitely be on my list, the return of Part. Culebras makes me happy. I had an 03 from OLS earlier this year that was really good, especially considering they are well under $100 a box.

But what do I know - I'm a small cigar type guy, and basically a cheapskate at heart :fu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dvickery said:


> other than the gold medals...any of them less than a 1000 ring guage.
> 
> 3 new bolivars and only one a decent ring(the old ...new release at that)...how sad.
> 
> ...


I agree Derrek..way too many large ring cigars for me. I just can't get excited about them. I would like to sample the RA Estupendos and the Boli GM though.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait for these to "hit the stores"..my bank account can however! I'm probably going to end up getting quite a few of the new '06's especially the Bolivars!!!!!:z :w :gn


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

looks like a very exciting year with all these new releases. i will need more humidor space i fear.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Does each brand of cigar have their own brand manager? How is it decided what get manufactured under what brand?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Does each brand of cigar have their own brand manager? How is it decided what get manufactured under what brand?


I don't know how it works since Altadis bought in....but I would bet it ain't the same as it used to be lol


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

If that Culebra is anything like this one I had..Im buying all I can..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> If that Culebra is anything like this one I had..Im buying all I can..


 what is that smoke? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone smoking all three at once, but that one looks like that's what it was made for...

On another site, they are claiming that the PL introduction will be a Lonsdale. That excites me more than a little


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> what is that smoke? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone smoking all three at once, but that one looks like that's what it was made for...
> 
> On another site, they are claiming that the PL introduction will be a Lonsdale. That excites me more than a little


If it is anything like the blend that MRN talks about in the old lonsdales...I want that smoke...been high on the want list for a long time lol


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> If it is anything like the blend that MRN talks about in the old lonsdales...I want that smoke...been high on the want list for a long time lol


You do not smoke all three at once, LOL... Too funny. It goes back to old days were the workers were allowed one cigar, so they weaved three together to make "one cigar" and actually have three. They're suppose to be untied and split among friends. They are so crazy when untied, like some hillbilly cigar. Quite a fun smoke. I have been waiting for them to release these again for years! I use to give them out as holiday smokes.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> You do not smoke all three at once, LOL... Too funny. It goes back to old days were the workers were allowed one cigar, so they weaved three together to make "one cigar" and actually have three. They're suppose to be untied and split among friends. They are so crazy when untied, like some hillbilly cigar. Quite a fun smoke. I have been waiting for them to release these again for years! I use to give them out as holiday smokes.


I was talkin about the lonsdales but... lol
I still have one twist of the old partagas culebras left, and a couple singles...great smokes for the price.
As far as the three cigars per worker story...I always taken it with a grain of salt...I know I quote MRN a lot but this makes sense....there are no cuban seconds....the number of reject cigars far outweighs the ration per day...considering that MRN had Adriano Martinez Rius as a consultant, I expect he would get the truth on that...like he says, it would be cost ineffective to make special cigars instead of just giving out the rejects...In any case, I doubt the WHY of how culebras were created will ever truly be known. The story is fun, so why not go with it lol


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I never get excited that way I don't pee myself. Anyway, I tried not to hope because it's after all Cuba and you never know if they will end up making them or not, unless that is they are all ready manufactured? Gold medals will be nice, but still probably not cheap as they get fan fare every where.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I kind of wish they would have thrown in some smaller RG cigars. This big 54/56 RG trend and 2+ hours to smoke it really wears on me. As long as the quality is still good for regular cigars that have been around a while, then I have no complaints.


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Use google language converters

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools



RPB67 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Word is out, that the following smokes will be introduced in 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to the Ramon Allones release. I know everybody is a Boli whore but the Punch and the RA is what's got me droolin'!!!

MMmmmmmm...... new stock


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> As I understand it, the PLPC is not going away at all. I have also heard talk of PCC (the pacific distributor) getting some this year as well, so they may be more readily found soon.
> 
> As for the new releases, while the Boli sublimes sound intriguing, and the GM (if they're at all up to the standards of the $$ SR) will definitely be on my list, the return of Part. Culebras makes me happy. I had an 03 from OLS earlier this year that was really good, especially considering they are well under $100 a box.
> 
> But what do I know - I'm a small cigar type guy, and basically a cheapskate at heart :fu


oh please tell me this just isnt a rumor.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> I was talkin about the lonsdales but... lol
> I still have one twist of the old partagas culebras left, and a couple singles...great smokes for the price.
> As far as the three cigars per worker story...I always taken it with a grain of salt...I know I quote MRN a lot but this makes sense....there are no cuban seconds....the number of reject cigars far outweighs the ration per day...considering that MRN had Adriano Martinez Rius as a consultant, I expect he would get the truth on that...like he says, it would be cost ineffective to make special cigars instead of just giving out the rejects...In any case, I doubt the WHY of how culebras were created will ever truly be known. The story is fun, so why not go with it lol


Ya, quoted the wrong wrong posting... I don't have MRN as a source, so my description is from memory of what someone told me long ago. The cigars are so green when the make the culberas that they don't break. I am sure they are not seconds either as they wouldn't smoke well...

Doesn't Davidoff make a culbera too?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I may be off my rocker, but haven't a few of the Gold Medals already leaked out?


----------

